# You want your professionally animated furry porn? I got it right here!



## JoeStrike (Mar 16, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BUES0gXmRCY

and we're talking _hot_ baby, hot and kinky!


----------



## Rewty (Mar 16, 2010)

à² _à² 

I'm.... uncomfortable now.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 17, 2010)

I lol'd. But that was really creepy.

Back to Tesla to drown out the creepy with _ROCK!_


----------



## neelix zidphinlan (Mar 17, 2010)

oooo k then.... I'll stick to just pics and flash...


----------



## Squeak (Mar 17, 2010)

I lol'd... and wtf'd


----------



## Bando (Mar 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I lol'd. But that was really creepy.
> 
> Back to Tesla to drown out the creepy with _ROCK!_



I shall drown it with JAPANESE METAL!!! FUCK YES MAXIMUM THE HOROMONE!


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 17, 2010)

o.o;

she scares me :[

things that scare me I tend to want to shoot at with a shotgun >:3


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 17, 2010)

That made me giggle, tee hee.


----------



## cronlv16 (Mar 17, 2010)

MADE WITH BLOOD ORAGNEZ

BLOOOOD


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 17, 2010)

That was slightly disturbing.


----------



## racheart (Mar 17, 2010)

OH DEAR GOD ;A;
*Orangina!* The french scare me cause of these commercials...


----------



## Irreverent (Mar 17, 2010)

I..uh...liked it.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 17, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> I..uh...liked it.


0_0


----------



## Atrak (Mar 17, 2010)

Hilarious. Also funny that they can have bare asses on the tele over in Europe.


----------



## Liam (Mar 17, 2010)

-.O 




Irreverent said:


> I..uh...liked it.


What...?


----------



## Atrak (Mar 17, 2010)

I guess you guys don't go into the whole dominatrix thing. Irreverent is a submissive  .


----------



## Irreverent (Mar 17, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Irreverent is a submissive  .



Maybe when hell freezes over.  

I just thought the commercial was pretty funny.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 17, 2010)

what is this shit
Now my *eyes *are bloody

Damn this movie I prefer the _Sandy Balls _Commercial



Irreverent said:


> Maybe when hell freezes over.



Why deny much?


----------



## Liam (Mar 17, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> Maybe when hell freezes over.


Join the rest of FAF into submissiveness.  You know you want to.


----------



## Irreverent (Mar 17, 2010)

Liam said:


> Join the rest of FAF into submissiveness.  You know you want to.



Dude, I moderate a furry website....I've got masochist covered.  

Besides, I'm a top.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 17, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> Dude, I moderate a furry website....I've got masochist covered.
> 
> Besides, I'm a top.



Pics or it didn't happen

Wait that pictures will be nasty ew.

Besides, I am the only person on the forums with a banhammer.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 17, 2010)

I wanna cry.


----------



## Liam (Mar 17, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Pics or it didn't happen
> 
> Wait that pictures will be nasty ew.
> 
> Besides, I am the only person on the forums with a banhammer.


Old meme is older than - um - dust.

Don't make me bring my bigger one from  my other place here.  It will crush yours​


----------



## Darlem (Mar 17, 2010)

She could do better than that fat dude...


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 17, 2010)

Liam said:


> Old meme is older than - um - dust.
> 
> Don't make me bring my bigger one from  my other place here.  It will crush yours​


Well anyway, actually, I don't know enough on the mods and the admins so I really can't compare _them_, _to me._

I'm pretty sure you are talking about your penis.



Though, it's smaller than your ex-girlfriend's one.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 17, 2010)

The place it was shot at looks like the same place as the SoaD music video for "Aerials"...


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 17, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> The place it was shot at looks like the same place as the SoaD music video for "Aerials"...



Hehe
Self Potato.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 17, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Hehe
> Self Potato.



Marf?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 17, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Marf?



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yDnlvDqKvQs


----------



## Atrak (Mar 17, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> Maybe when hell freezes over.
> 
> I just thought the commercial was pretty funny.



Hahaha, I'm installing the air conditioners in hell at this very moment. Besides, subs can be on top, too.



Liam said:


> Join the rest of FAF into submissiveness.  You know you want to.



Only most of FAF is submissive. I'm a mix, but lean towards dom.



CynicalCirno said:


> Well anyway, actually, I don't know enough on the mods and the admins so I really can't compare _them_, _to me._
> 
> I'm pretty sure you are talking about your penis.
> 
> ...



Burn.

The Game.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 17, 2010)

OOOh, self potato. I remember that now.

Meh, I also act as both dom and sub but prefer sub.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 17, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Hahaha, I'm installing the air conditioners in hell at this very moment. Besides, subs can be on top, too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



RAGE
You just lost it.

Fake and Gay
Two camels in a tiny car
Self Potato



Scotty1700 said:


> OOOh, self potato. I remember that now.
> 
> Meh, I also act as both dom and sub but prefer sub.



Ah you like being submissive?
Like a slave or a pet?
Or just being like a hostage in harness?
Tell me tell me.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 17, 2010)

Oh murr...I love bondage with a bit of teasing and/or "torture". Break out the cock lock!
Not much of a slave though, just prefer to follow someone's lead and I have minimal experience so I wouldn't know how exactly to approach it.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 17, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Oh murr...I love bondage with a bit of teasing and/or "torture". Break out the cock lock!
> Not much of a slave though, just prefer to follow someone's lead and I have minimal experience so I wouldn't know how exactly to approach it.


Teasing and torture? Share share.
Do you have experience in this?
What is a cock lock? A lock that prevents you from fapping?
Though, I like to glare at people being in a harness without a chance to move as if they were in a parlysis.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 17, 2010)

JoeStrike said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BUES0gXmRCY
> 
> and we're talking _hot_ baby, hot and kinky!


MISSION COMPLETE, I WILL NOW MASTURBATE FURIOUSLY


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 17, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Teasing and torture? Share share.
> Do you have experience in this?
> What is a cock lock? A lock that prevents you from fapping?
> Though, I like to glare at people being in a harness without a chance to move as if they were in a parlysis.



Oh my, you've much to learn. Here's a little series of stories that explain what I have in mind. Keep in mind, the stories are obviously dirty, involve underage characters (so I guess it could be considered cub although they're described as being like 15 or so.), and incest. If you don't want to read, I'll try to sum it up as best as I can.



Kellie Gator said:


> MISSION COMPLETE, I WILL NOW MASTURBATE FURIOUSLY



Lol, yet another knee slapper


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 17, 2010)

o-o



>.>


<.<



You guys are freaks.


----------



## Silver Dragon (Mar 17, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> o-o
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You do know what website you're on, don't you?


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 17, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Oh my, you've much to learn. Here's a little series of stories that explain what I have in mind. Keep in mind, the stories are obviously dirty, involve underage characters (so I guess it could be considered cub although they're described as being like 15 or so.), and incest. If you don't want to read, I'll try to sum it up as best as I can.


Cub, zoo, AND incest? Wow, you're trying to break a lot of taboos, aren't you?

Not that I will complain or anything, because I'm pretty sure your story is reasonably tame compared to some of the other stuff that's out there.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 17, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Cub, zoo, AND incest? Wow, you're trying to break a lot of taboos, aren't you?
> 
> Not that I will complain or anything, because I'm pretty sure your story is reasonably tame compared to some of the other stuff that's out there.



It's quite tame, it's not brutal and the author takes the approach rather lightly.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 17, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Oh my, you've much to learn. Here's a little series of stories that explain what I have in mind. Keep in mind, the stories are obviously dirty, involve underage characters (so I guess it could be considered cub although they're described as being like 15 or so.), and incest. If you don't want to read, I'll try to sum it up as best as I can.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, yet another knee slapper


Ah Okay. Try to sum it a bit while I try to look what is this link.


Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> o-o
> 
> 
> 
> ...



D8=

Glare at me and say that again

EDIT: I CAN'T SEE THAT PAGE ON FA WHAT IS THIS SHIT


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 17, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> o-o
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course we're freaks, we're a group of people who are fans of anthropomorphic animals. That's undeniably freaky, I can't think of a fandom that's quite like it.

I'm serious, why isn't there a fandom based on anthropomorphic furniture or vehicles (Transformers doesn't count)!?


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 17, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> You do know what website you're on, don't you?


Sarcasm. I meant the people who found it disturbing, mister. It's hawt


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 17, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Ah Okay. Try to sum it a bit while I try to look what is this link.
> 
> 
> D8=
> ...




Huh, interesting....here's another link to read them.

Part 1
Part 2
Part 3
Part 4


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 17, 2010)

FUCK YOUR SIG SCOTTY


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 17, 2010)

HAXX said:


> FUCK YOUR SIG SCOTTY



HAHA, first victim!

Google chrome has features to prevent such nonsense.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 17, 2010)

HAXX said:


> FUCK YOUR SIG SCOTTY



Fucking epic.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Mar 17, 2010)

HHAHAH, oo that panther is very cool. And that was very odd, btw.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Mar 17, 2010)

SCOTTY FUCK YOU YOUR SIG RAPED ME.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 17, 2010)

Thank you scotty, I needed that link and noscript blocks it from running on my PC.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 17, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Fucking epic.



Why thank you ^_^



Moonfall The Fox said:


> SCOTTY FUCK YOU YOUR SIG RAPED ME.



Yep, you're probably about the 10th person already....



Heckler & Koch said:


> Thank you scotty, I needed that link and noscript blocks it from running on my PC.



Not a problem, love rick rolling people...Watch, some dumbass is gonna click it now.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 17, 2010)

is it wrong if I liked it?


----------



## Mentova (Mar 17, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> is it wrong if I liked it?


The video? Yes.

Scotty's rickroll sig, hell no.

WE'RE NO STRANGERS TO LOOOOVE!


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 17, 2010)

Scotty, that story you posted makes me want to vomit. Everywhere. Then cut off your 3 inches and shove it down your throat. Sick fuck. >: |


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Mar 17, 2010)

NOOO. I cannot, get the rickroll thing to close :/ hours and hours later.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 18, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> The video? Yes.
> 
> Scotty's rickroll sig, hell no.
> 
> WE'RE NO STRANGERS TO LOOOOVE!



that song is overplayed....

[yt]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/eqQRN5OWgBw&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/eqQRN5OWgBw&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]


----------



## abitfuzzy (Mar 18, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Why thank you ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cry::shock:gee thanks. now that songs gonna rattle around in my head all day.


----------



## Lewi (Mar 18, 2010)

JoeStrike said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BUES0gXmRCY
> 
> and we're talking _hot_ baby, hot and kinky!


]


 à² _à²


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 18, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Scotty, that story you posted makes me want to vomit. Everywhere. Then cut off your 3 inches and shove it down your throat. Sick fuck. >: |



...If you say so. No one forced ya to read it and it never really happened so it's not like there's any harm in it. Quit getting so worked up over it. 

P.S. I'm over 3 inches hun ^_^


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 18, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> ...If you say so. No one forced ya to read it and it never really happened so it's not like there's any harm in it. Quit getting so worked up over it.
> 
> P.S. I'm over 3 inches hun ^_^


Needs moar photographic evidence.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 18, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Needs moar photographic evidence.



Feisty aren't we.....I think you can go off my word, I'm over the forementioned length now and I'm not even aroused


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 18, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Feisty aren't we.....I think you can go off my word, I'm over the forementioned length now and I'm not even aroused


Oh come on, this isn't getting anywhere. On the interbutts, anyone can say they've got a huge dick. For all we know, you could have a vagina!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 18, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Oh come on, this isn't getting anywhere. On the interbutts, anyone can say they've got a huge dick. For all we know, you could have a vagina!



Well I can't furiously fap with a vagina now can I.....wow, women have it rough. Guess the fact that they can climax like 10+ times a day makes up for it I guess....


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 18, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Well I can't furiously fap with a vagina now can I.....wow, women have it rough. Guess the fact that they can climax like 10+ times a day makes up for it I guess....


...for some weird reason I was unaware of that. I guess it's the fact that even though I'm a furry, sex is kind of taboo for me, so I hardly ever read about it.

But I don't know who'd go out of their way to masturbate 10 times a day anyway... oshit, I'm being distracted now. PICS OR GTFO.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 18, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> ...for some weird reason I was unaware of that. I guess it's the fact that even though I'm a furry, sex is kind of taboo for me, so I hardly ever read about it.
> 
> But I don't know who'd go out of their way to masturbate 10 times a day anyway... oshit, I'm being distracted now. PICS OR GTFO.



Guess I'll gtfo.....Besides, who said you have to go at it 10 times a day, multi-orgasm anyone...?


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 18, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Guess I'll gtfo.....Besides, who said you have to go at it 10 times a day, multi-orgasm anyone...?


And now I'm getting mental images of what it'd look like if some girl had 10 orgasms at the same time. The thought should horrify me, but it doesn't... D:


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 18, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> And now I'm getting mental images of what it'd look like if some girl had 10 orgasms at the same time. The thought should horrify me, but it doesn't... D:




It's not all at once silly, go watch a quick porno and you'll see that if there's a guy that's hard to satisfy the girl will most likely climax multiple times. I think 10 is pushing it but ya know, 3 at most is still damn good....I can only haz one


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 18, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> It's not all at once silly, go watch a quick porno and you'll see that if there's a guy that's hard to satisfy the girl will most likely climax multiple times. I think 10 is pushing it but ya know, 3 at most is still damn good....*I can only haz one*


Great thing to tell everyone on the internets, yo!

And this will sound weird, but I'd rather not go out of my way watch a porno. Like I said, sex is kind of taboo to me and for some reason furry porn is the only kind of porn that don't make me squirm in discomfort, and even that can be pretty disgusting most of the time, what with the fetishes and the ludicrous anatomy. But generally it just always looked more "innocent" to me.

...yeah, I'm aware that I'm like, a 12.0 on a 10.0 scale of furfaggotry.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 18, 2010)

Damn, I'm like a 15 outta 10 on the furfag scale...I only look at furry porn as I also think that "hooman" porn is near-disgusting. I do love the innocence in some furry porn and cute-adult pics are awesome!

I don't quite get what you mean by your first statement though, it's true as most men can't go at it at second time, it's near-DIScomforting to continue once you've climaxed.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 18, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Damn, I'm like a 15 outta 10 on the furfag scale...I only look at furry porn as I also think that "hooman" porn is near-disgusting. I do love the innocence in some furry porn and cute-adult pics are awesome!
> 
> I don't quite get what you mean by your first statement though, it's true as most men can't go at it at second time, it's near-DIScomforting to continue once you've climaxed.


Oh dear lord, how are the both of us ever going to get laid if we can't even watch proper porn. D:

As for the first statement, it was a fuck-up on my part, I read "only" as "hardly". Sorry about that.


----------



## BasementRaptor42 (Mar 18, 2010)

> I only look at furry porn as I also think that "hooman" porn is near-disgusting. I do love the innocence in some furry porn and cute-adult pics are awesome!



^This.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 19, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Oh dear lord, how are the both of us ever going to get laid if we can't even watch proper porn. D:
> 
> As for the first statement, it was a fuck-up on my part, I read "only" as "hardly". Sorry about that.



Hehe, dreams and fantasies my friend. Just imagine something else while in the "process" 



BasementRaptor42 said:


> ^This.



Yep, Hate normal porn....displays no emotion other than greed and lust.

I prefer art that shows love, dedication, affection, a tad bit of lust (Nothing's hotter than seeing that he REALLY wants it).


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 19, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Hehe, dreams and fantasies my friend. Just imagine something else while in the "process"


Or I could do it in a fursuit and then talk about it on the Tyra Banks show!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 19, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Or I could do it in a fursuit and then talk about it on the Tyra Banks show!



Ladies and gents, we have uncovered the master plan! Brilliant!


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 19, 2010)

scotty has a vagina?


----------



## Yrr (Mar 19, 2010)

Why has http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ck14LKBI9GM not been mentioned?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 19, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> scotty has a vagina?




Ewww, get it off me! Get it off!


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 19, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Ewww, get it off me! Get it off!


Would a strap-on dildo help?

...yanno, for someone who is uncomfortable talking about sex, I sure I talk about it a lot in this thread.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 19, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Would a strap-on dildo help?
> 
> ...yanno, for someone who is uncomfortable talking about sex, I sure I talk about it a lot in this thread.



SEX SEX SEX..

strap on 8 dildos!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 19, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Would a strap-on dildo help?
> 
> ...yanno, for someone who is uncomfortable talking about sex, I sure I talk about it a lot in this thread.



Yeah, same here. I almost never open up this much (IRL at least..). Feels good to speak my mind no matter what it is.



Zrcalo said:


> SEX SEX SEX



Wow, way to sum me up in three words.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 19, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Yeah, same here. I almost never open up this much (IRL at least..). Feels good to speak my mind no matter what it is.


rofl, we are SO not disproving the furry stereotype that furries are all sex crazed maniacs right now.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 19, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> strap on 8 dildos!


tentacle monster? 0_0



Scotty1700 said:


> Yeah, same here. I almost never open up this much (IRL at least..). Feels good to speak my mind no matter what it is.


 awww the furvert is shy...!   you can only speak your mind here because you dont have the balls to do it IRL XD


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 19, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> rofl, we are SO not disproving the furry stereotype that furries are all sex crazed maniacs right now.



Being stereotypical is fun though.....I'd hate people to see me as anything other than a crazed flamer....



Usarise said:


> tentacle monster? 0_0
> awww the furvert is shy...!   you can only speak your mind here because you dont have the balls to do it IRL XD



FFFFFUUUUUUU-


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 19, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Being stereotypical is fun though.....I'd hate people to see me as anything other than a crazed flamer....


Personally I'm trying to look like I'm not just another furvert and I'm failing miserably. This forum is doing bad things to me. D:


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 19, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Personally I'm trying to look like I'm not just another furvert and I'm failing miserably. This forum is doing bad things to me. D:



Hehe, You just look like my female counterpart, nothing wrong with that :3


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 19, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Hehe, You just look like my female counterpart, nothing wrong with that :3


Uh, Scotty, are you sure you're gay? You're starting to creep me out. o_o;;

Although I suppose we'd make a good sitcom or something.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 19, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Uh, Scotty, are you sure you're gay? You're starting to creep me out. o_o;;
> 
> Although I suppose we'd make a good sitcom or something.



As I said before, I always think of myself as gay unless I talk to a woman....Then I turn BI 

Hell, I'd paw to that sitcom ^_^


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 19, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> As I said before, I always think of myself as gay unless I talk to a woman....Then I turn BI
> 
> Hell, I'd paw to that sitcom ^_^


*INSERT LAUGHS HERE*


----------



## Teco (Mar 19, 2010)

oh murr!








No not really, that was quite... interesting. ....and now I'm thirsty for oranges. That or chicks with whips. Probably oranges though.


----------

